# A litlle thank you!!!



## 89623 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Nukeadmin

Thanks for creating a seperate part of the forum for us RVer's.

Hopefully those of us who have RV's will start to use this part of the forum if they have any questions, i know i will!!!!

Once again thanks.

Alex


----------

